# Problème magic mouse sur Imac



## fluid01 (12 Février 2012)

Salut à tous,

Après de multiples recherches et essais je finis par poster pour vous demander votre aide.

j'ai eu récemment une "Magic mouse", seulement mon Imac ne la détecte pas du tout.
j'ai fouillé pas mal de post et de forums mais rien.

Pour info, les piles de ma souris sont neuves. la souris s'allume bien au début puis clignote ensuite (apparement étape normal de détection du bluetooth). elle a également été essayée sur un autre mac et elle fonctionne trés bien. (du coup je ne pense pas que ça vienne de ma souris)

Pour mon imac, j'ai la version snow léopard installée récemment et fait toutes les mises à jour (version 10.6.8. processeur 2,4GHz intel core 2 duo avec 4go de ram). 

Mon bluetooth est activé et détectable (cases bien cochées). Quand j'essaye de configurer un nouveau matériel il ne me sort aucun résultat.

le symbole de mon bluetooth m'indique que je n'ai aucun appareil bluetooth de branchée.
(symbole entouré en rouge)





j'ai également regarder les "problemes lié à ma souris sur l'aide d'apple"

si vous pouviez m'aider se serait sympa

Merci
Seb


----------



## fluid01 (13 Février 2012)

aie 

327 visites
0 réponses

je vais attendre encore un peu


----------



## Sly54 (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Teste dans une autre session, pour savoir si ta souris est visible


----------



## gmaa (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Tenter un Reset PRAM pour tout réinitialiser.


----------



## fluid01 (13 Février 2012)

salut à vous,

merci pour vos réponses
pour la Pram, je l'avais déja fait et j'ai retenté ce matin mais rien.

Pour une autre session, ma copine à tester sur un autre ordi et tout fonctionnait.
perso je n'ai qu'une session.

autre petit détail : 
- la souris ne fonctionnait pas sous léopard, on m'avait conseillé snow léopard, mais rien.
- je suis sur que c'est un probleme de bluetooth mais rien à faire.

merci pour vos coups de pouces
seb


----------



## Sly54 (13 Février 2012)

fluid01 a dit:


> perso je n'ai qu'une session.


Rien ne t'empêche de créer une autre session sur ta machine, ça doit prendre, au moins 30 secondes 

Tu n'as pas d'autres périphériques Bluetooth (un tél portable ?) pour tester si ton BT est fonctionnel ?


----------



## fluid01 (13 Février 2012)

nouvelle session créée (je savais pas le faire :rateau

donc ça a changé un truc c'est qu'il me detecte ma souris mais que quand je la colle derriere mon imac contre la dalle

j'ai rééssayé sur ma session d'origine et du coup j'ai exactement la meme chose, il me la detecte que quand elle est collée contre la dalle (les piles sont à 100% et neuves)

j'ai lu un truc qui disais que la coque alu des mac book bloquait les ondes du bluetooth
est ce que vous pensez que ça peut venir de ça sur mon imac (alu également)

certain achete un truc bluetooth en plus qu'il branche (je sais plus comment ça s'appelle je vais essayé de retrouver) et qui deporte les ondes du bluetooth apparement.

Merci pour votre aide

seb

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h48 ----------

adaptateur usb bluetooth le fameux "truc"


----------

